# Question, Background music



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

I found a site that has great backgound music and rollover sounds. Does anyone know of a way to get this/save this music so I can burn it onto cd and use for haunt? Its at http://www.fearworld.com


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

BioNecro said:


> I found a site that has great backgound music and rollover sounds. Does anyone know of a way to get this/save this music so I can burn it onto cd and use for haunt? Its at http://www.fearworld.com


Send the webmaster an e-mail and ask them if you can have a copy of it. The worst they can say is no. Go to the contacts page for the link.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Discussion of music piracy is prohibited on these forums. This thread is now closed.


----------

